# MK4 - Rear Pass brakes smoking



## Parademic (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey all, I posted this in the regular mk4 forum, but figured this is a better place for it.

About a week ago, I started my car after a cold night and my ABS light came on as well as the e-brake light was blinking and beeped 3 times. I check the owners manual, says it can be an issue with the ABS system and rear brakes could lock up at any time. So I shut the car off, restarted it, and there was no more light issue, and everything was fine.

Fast forward to today. I hadn't washed my car in probably 4 weeks, so there was a lot of dirt. Went up, washed the car, sprayed everything down good, then went for a cruise. Drove about 20 minutes one one, then about half way back, a biker told me that my rear brake was smoking. I pulled over into a parking lot, get out, and sure enough, it is smoking. The rim wasn't very hot, and the caliper wasn't too bad. So I jacked it up, the wheel spins freely.

I drove it home, didn't notice any more smoke, but it still stinks a bit back there. I then proceeded to jack the car up again, release and engage the e-brake. With it engages, there is maybe half an inch inbetween the 2 clips for the e-brake system. With it without there is probably 1.5 inches. So it's definitely not seized. With the e-brake off, the rim spins no problem, there is a very slight rubbing noise when you spin it, but I'm pretty sure that's normal. 

I released the bleeder valve to let any air if there was any, I know in my MR2 that is what allowed my caliper to open back up. No air came out, but a drop or 2 of fluid did. So I know that's all good. 

The caliper was replaced about 4 months ago for this car's safety. As well as both e-brake cables. 

I'm just wondering what you all think it would be? I have pulled the 5A fuse for the ABS system, so now it should not interfere if that is it. Unfortunately the ABS and e-brake light are on because I pulled the fuse. 

Just looking for some ideas. This is on a 2000 Volkswagen Jetta GL, 4 wheel disc


----------



## Parademic (Jun 28, 2011)

Update, I've disconnect the ABS and the smoke hasn't come back. I pulled off the caliper, nothing is seized, everything is in good shape and moves as it should. I regreased everything, and put it back together. The brake pads were pretty much melted, so I think that's where the smell is coming from still. So I will replace the brake pads, and it looks like this is the ABS system messing up. 

Has anyone unplugged the ABS, but hidden the light on the dash? I personally do not like ABS, and have never kept it in any of my cars. 

I'm thinking that I should be able to ground out a pin or two on the connector and that should HOPEFULLY shut off the light. If anyone has any information that'd be great.

Also, does anyone know if a car I can swap my master / proportioning valve with, to get non-abs?


----------



## Parademic (Jun 28, 2011)

Or does anyone have a pin out diagram for the ABS connector? I just need to ground, or route a pin or 2 together and it should HOPEFULLY clear the abs light while eliminating the abs pump.


----------



## bigbuck (Apr 27, 2012)

*Smoking brakes*

Thanks for the post. My front brakes were smoking just 2 days after having them repaired with new right front caliper, new discs and pads on both sides. I'll try disconnecting the abs fuse and see if that helps. Mechanic wants to have another look at it but I'm afraid they'll try to soak me for a new master and installation. If I hear how to disconnect the light I'll let you know.


----------

